# Todays meal



## opus (Dec 26, 2006)

Smoked leg of goat. 

Fantastic!!

http://2006photos.milneweb.com/dec/IMAG0015x.jpg.html


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 26, 2006)

Opus,
     Looks great! To what temp did you smoke and what temp in the pit did you use?


----------



## opus (Dec 26, 2006)

I cold smoked it the other day.  I cooked it on the grill today.


----------

